# Ebay Seller with total egregious misuse of "NOS" in listings



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2016)

*A heads up on this seller.  Uses NOS to describe China made repop garbage.  2 people I know have bought badges from the seller who uses 3 accounts on ebay selling knock off everything.  Ebay needs to shut the dude down, and naturally when you try to 'educate' the guy, he resorts to name calling, low blows etc.  NOS does not mean a reproduction part made in China, no matter how you slice it.  He's out of Michigan somewhere, Ebay does absolutely nothing when urged to require him to NOT be misleading with auction listing titles.
Buyers Beware.


He also has a Delta Torpedo listed as NOS that I would bet money is a repro.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pha...590524?hash=item2a5ec4ed3c:g:WWkAAOSw~OdVd6nd


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Full-si...362154?hash=item35f860d4aa:g:J4EAAOSwLVZVlDuS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Murray-...103545?hash=item35f93281f9:g:0ocAAOSwPhdVPoSK

*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 17, 2016)

ebay will not take any action. They only care about revenue from their listings. Even in the case of "egregious" misuse. (My new word for the day) Thanks Bob!


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 17, 2016)

At least 3 different seller accounts, all with lousy feedback. Has no idea what NOS means, or does know and is purposely misrepresenting items as such. Personally, I know what NOS is, now I'm gonna find out what "egregious" is, though it doesn't sound pleasant!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Does not offer refunds but covered under Ebay buyer protection. Wonder what would happen if I bought five badges and filed against him? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 17, 2016)

Doesnt NOS mean "New Over Seas"? Lol.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 17, 2016)

Near Original Specs


----------



## how (Jan 17, 2016)

his poor positive feedback number should be a warning to every buyer, if
you ignore it, its the buyers own fault


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2016)

94% feedback would be the first sign to avoid a seller. 100% is pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> ebay will not take any action. They only care about revenue from their listings. Even in the case of "egregious" misuse. (My new word for the day) Thanks Bob!





Right but isn't it against Ebay policy to directly mislead in fact in this case...
fraudulently list items?   A buddy of mine bid on a cheapie "NOS" badge just to get the feedback ball and 
Ebay Police rolling.....  He even sells Repro Schwinn script Seat posts as "NOS"....they're chrome plated...
the originals were never chrome.   One sold for nearly 70 dollars.   He's screwing people left and right.
Hang him out to dry.


----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2016)

He calls paint "enamel" , people selling repop as OG almost as bad as the OG bike butchers!.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 18, 2016)

There's an ebay seller who sells reproduction porcelain signs from India he claims are vintage and antique. Primarily gas and oil, some soda and even bicycle signs. They are all known fakes and some are fantasy signs that never existed. Multiple fraud complaints have been made with ebay and the seller still continues to operate as he has been for the last few years. What really bothers me is when newcomers to the hobby are duped and unknowingly spend a lot of money on bogus items.


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2016)

NOS=not original sh.t,i asked if they were brass,no answer


----------

